# a tegu bible



## steve1 (Jun 27, 2012)

when i had my green iguanas i bought the Hatfield book because it was the best most informative book on green iguanas, now that im onto the tegus i would like to know if there is a good no a great book on them. i want to be as informed as possible without having to clog up the forums all the time


----------



## james.w (Jun 27, 2012)

There are no good books on tegus.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 27, 2012)

well that sucks, i think its time for someone to write one


----------



## got10 (Jun 27, 2012)

steve1 said:


> well that sucks, i think its time for someone to write one



You hit the nail on the head


----------



## steve1 (Jun 28, 2012)

ya know it doesn't take a major author to write something up, i propose that there be a meeting of the minds here, breeders and owners alike share a collaborative effort to use your combined knowledge to get something written and share it with the rest of the world, im sure that there will be disagreements on some things but im sure that the majority of the info can be accounted for with testimonies and pictures. it could be the TEGUTALK Tegu must have care sheet or something like that. im sure someone else is more inventive than i am. i think its great that this forum is here, years ago when i first started getting into Iguanas there was an irc chat room dedicated to Iguanas where a bunch of us hung out and helped people learn and get the info that was trickling in out there to the people. and then James Hatfield wrote his book and we weren't so much needed anymore but we were glad for the people that we helped. maybe im just a sentimental fool but i think it is a good idea. and i will now step down off my soap box


----------



## got10 (Jun 28, 2012)

THat sounds like a plan. Actually there is a GREAT book about Tegu's . it unfortunately is in with no known copies translated into english. II forget the name but I do believe it was written by the late Mr Tegu himself Bert Langerwulf of the ORIGINAL Agama Int. When he died so much of tegu and lizard keeping in general went down the drain


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 28, 2012)

got10 said:


> THat sounds like a plan. Actually there is a GREAT book about Tegu's . it unfortunately is in with no known copies translated into english. II forget the name but I do believe it was written by the late Mr Tegu himself Bert Langerwulf of the ORIGINAL Agama Int. When he died so much of tegu and lizard keeping in general went down the drain



Sounds like a great project for one of our German friends on the forum


----------



## Diablo (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the idea of the book/care sheet. Maybe if someone or a couple people took the time to search out all the really good threads and posted them all in one new thread we could start putting all the info into something like that.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Jun 29, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I like the idea of the book/care sheet. Maybe if someone or a couple people took the time to search out all the really good threads and posted them all in one new thread we could start putting all the info into something like that.


Hi, I am in the process of writing a book on Tegus. I am the owner of Tegu Terra and worked with the late Bert langerwerf.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am in the process of writing a book on Tegus..I am the owner of Tegu Terra and worked with the late Bert Langerwerf.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am in the process of writing a book on just Tegus. I am the owner of Tegu Terra and worked with the late Bert Langerwerf..


----------



## Teguman0301 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree!!


----------

